# I hope this is in the right place



## GilksTreeFelling (Apr 3, 2018)

Any non Canadian Husqvarna dealers on board able to do me a favor?
Trying to figure out where (what country) I can order a pair of Husqvarna technical extreme pants Husqvarna number 578-16 65-54.
My local dealer, his distributor, and the folks at Husqvarna Canada can find it in the catalog but it shows up as not available in canada..


----------

